# It's Just an Expression...



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Do you have any good, expressive shots? Not just portraits, but ones that definitely let you know what's going on in the mind of the subject by the expression on their face? I'm not even sure my own get there but I will post a few:

You Said to Smile!



So There!



Oh My Gosh!



Is It My Turn?



(Click pictures for larger versions.)

Now let's see some of yours, please!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a couple....

My daughter likes to feed the stingrays when we go to Kemah. My Mother-in-Law doesn't seem to impressed with them!

The second was telling the deer lease donkeys goodby till next trip.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

first snow


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Here are a couple....
> 
> My daughter likes to feed the stingrays when we go to Kemah. My Mother-in-Law doesn't seem to impressed with them!
> 
> The second was telling the deer lease donkeys goodby till next trip.


 Those are both great, but I think the first is particularly expressive.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

OUTLAW said:


> first snow


 That is definitely one happy kid!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

fishhogg jr. said:


> Yup, this is a pic from about 11months ago, I got my leg broken playing football at a training camp. A kid hit me square in the shin and broke both those bones! In this pic you can see that I was very happy! I had that cast for 3wks and then one that went from knee down for another 3wks, and then a walking cast for 4wks. I'm just lucky I didn't need surgery.
> 
> ----------------------------bryce bogle


 Ouch! At least you'll always have the pictures to remember it by.

Thanks for the picture and I'm glad you healed up.


----------



## fishhogg jr. (Jan 21, 2006)

Ha, I just won't be going out for any football teams soon.............


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

heres a couple


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Txfirenfish said:


> heres a couple


Those are very nice. Thanks.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

A few pics of the grandsons, and a yawner...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bay Gal said:


> A few pics of the grandsons, and a yawner...


I think the second one and the last are my favorites! Thanks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Grandma...listen carefully*

No!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Some good stuff! Caught this expression on my friend's daughter earlier this evening at a pizza joint.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Some good stuff! Caught this expression on my friend's daughter earlier this evening at a pizza joint.


 Now that's an interesting one!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's one of my 3 1/2 yr old, 2 holloweens ago. I must of just banged my thumb with a hammer or something.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> Here's one of my 3 1/2 yr old, 2 holloweens ago. I must of just banged my thumb with a hammer or something.


I like that a lot!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> I like that a lot!


Thanks... and thanks for this thread. There are some great pictures on here.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*mine*

Here are a few pics of my girls with some funny expressions. Some you have seen in other threads but they belong in this one for sure. Greta thread.

Z

1. Weightlessness to an 8yr old.

2. Big kids may have outgrown the planes! CLASSIC!

3. Weightlessness to a 6yr old.

4. Ever heard the term "little devil" Horns and all, lol

5. Couldnt see the smile so the melon did it for her.

6. I GOT IT! Concentration, watch it all the way in.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*more*

1. grunting as you swing makes it go farther!

2. I know Daddy! Dont make me come over there. lol

3. May not mean much to yall but this expression I see often and it seems to suck the credit cards and cash right of my wallet.

4. Let me hear some chatter!

5. Tongue out helps the throw, ask Michael Jordan.

6. Force at home plate, last one there is a rotten egg. lol


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Zac. I know that #3 look myself. My wifey's got it in her arsonal too.

Dave


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Those are great *********!! I really liked #4 (chatter)!!!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Grandaughter Molly playing with cans


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

railman said:


> Grandaughter Molly playing with cans


 That's a great look you caught there!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*He found the big one!*

This pic was taken about 27 years ago at an Easter Egg hunt. My son found one of the prize eggs. Boy was he happy! 
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> This pic was taken about 27 years ago at an Easter Egg hunt. My son found one of the prize eggs. Boy was he happy!
> Mike


 Nice shot and good job hanging on to it!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

railman said:


> Grandaughter Molly playing with cans


That's great!


----------

